

Towards a Transformative Hermeneutics of Quantum Gravity - thewarrior
http://www.physics.nyu.edu/faculty/sokal/transgress_v2/transgress_v2_singlefile.html

======
eseehausen
This old chestnut, huh.

[http://www.vox.com/2014/12/7/7344963/scientists-scammed-
at-l...](http://www.vox.com/2014/12/7/7344963/scientists-scammed-at-
least-110-academic-papers-into-publication)

[http://www.the-
scientist.com/?articles.view/articleNo/37798/...](http://www.the-
scientist.com/?articles.view/articleNo/37798/title/Fake-Paper-Exposes-Failed-
Peer-Review/)

And so on and so on.

------
vixen99
Since the folk who accepted this article for publication had shown themselves
to be oblivious to argument this was a suitable response. As Raymond Tallis
wrote "For many years, Lacan, Derrida, Kristeva et al got away with murder,
confident that their readers would have only the slightest acquaintance with
the areas of knowledge they expropriated to prop up their ideas and their
reputation for scholarship, indeed for omniscience."

